# Small engine/chainsaw books



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

So TT's thread about port and polish got me to thinking again about the saw I bought this spring. It's a Husky E359 and I like it very much but it's clear I need to learn more about chainsaw engines. I can get her started and run for a while but after she gets hot it's very hard to get her restarted... seems like she's flooding to me but I don't know enough about small engines.

With that in mind, does anyone have a good book they'd recommend for chainsaw or just small engine repair that I might learn from instead of constantly taking the saw in to the shop for repairs?


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know of any books. I'm sure Amazon has a good one, but which, I don't know. Sounds like you need to adjust your high/ low, but I don't touch mine, because of the stories of guys blowing their saws. So far, I only change spark plugs, clean the filter, and tighten and sharpen the chain. A book would be good for me, too. Of course, I have a buddy that says he can't explain how to adjust the high/low, but he does mine for a beer. So far, so good.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Must be a Husky trait. I bought a brand new 435 and it starts great cold or after it sits for 10 minutes or more. But when it is used and then turned off for anything less than 5 minutes or so, it is a bear to restart.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, that's vapor lock, I believe. My Stihl does that sometimes, when it was new it did it all the time.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought my saw used and it seemed fine when I got it. Ran beautifully then I put in gas that was the wrong mix (apparently, though I followed the directions) and it wouldn't run. Fix the mix and now it runs really well until it's hot then I have to wait at least a day or so before I can get it started again.


----------

